# MARIA CALLAS - Metropolitan Opera Performances



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I found this link by accident while looking for something else, as it usually happens on the Internet.
It's from the MET archives, and not only lists the performances, dates, etc. but there are links to the cast list, artists (MET careers) and to reviews of some of the performances (presumably the _prima_). I found it very interesting indeed to have contemporary reviews.

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/...s, Maria [Soprano]&srt=&x=0&xHome=&xHomePath=

I've attached one of the pages as an example (the links don't work on the PDF, you'll have to go to the site -link above)








_Click on the photo to enlarge_


----------

